# Halloween Challenge 2022 - Audio Imperia & Native Instruments



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi everyone, I saw this one pretty lately and realized that there wasn’t any post about it:
"To celebrate our current Audio Imperia Special and the halloween season, we’re running another Score to Win challenge here at Metapop! 
Download the amazing sounds courtesy of Audio Imperia via the download button and create a spooky halloween score."

It ended this morning, I had just the time to post my entry last night.






metapop







metapop.com





Is anyone posted a track too?

For mine, I took the opportunity to test some recent purchase: Photosynthesis, Hammers, Cage Strings.
There are also strings and choir from Ark1, additional Drums from THP, Cymbassi from JXL Brass, piano from Ascend and some sound design patched from Vento .

And ice on the cake… some recordings of whispers with an IPhone 😅 (I couldn’t access to the right mic as everyone else was sleeping in the appartement!)


----------



## S-B-L (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm in with my track "Pandora's Box"





metapop







metapop.com





When I find some time, I'll listen to yours...


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 15, 2022)

S-B-L said:


> I'm in with my track "Pandora's Box"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! It's funny how the same samples can led to totally different tracks. I didn't think about looking at Kinetick Toys, there are some good sound in it apparently!


----------



## S-B-L (Nov 15, 2022)

I tried so many sounds in the beginning and ended up with the toys 

Yours is great too. You created a creepy atmosphere...
Let's see which entry wins


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 15, 2022)

S-B-L said:


> I tried so many sounds in the beginning and ended up with the toys
> 
> Yours is great too. You created a creepy atmosphere...
> Let's see which entry wins


Thanks man! Good luck to you too!


----------



## pranic (Nov 16, 2022)

This is a great reminder to keep an eye on metapop and not solely rely on this forum for contests . Good luck to those of you who had the opportunity to enter. Love hearing the entries from our community! Nicely done @S-B-L & @baptiste_palacin -- Both your entries were very braam-tastic and really well executed!


----------



## S-B-L (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you pranic.

Metapop released the winners yesterday. Here you can listen to the winning entries:





metapop







metapop.com


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 16, 2022)

pranic said:


> This is a great reminder to keep an eye on metapop and not solely rely on this forum for contests . Good luck to those of you who had the opportunity to enter. Love hearing the entries from our community! Nicely done @S-B-L & @baptiste_palacin -- Both your entries were very braam-tastic and really well executed!


Thanks you very much for your feedback @pranic ! And yes, metapop has a lot of competitions running each month, and with no fee to enter! Even if it makes it even harder to win, with I suppose more candidates, it’s fun and interesting to test VIs in this context .


----------

